# wish my girl luck today (surgery)



## tegulevi (Jun 30, 2008)

My female blue "cammie" goes in for surgery today at noon. im hoping he will take some pics for me so i can share with people. shes in pretty bad shape right now, i recently moved and it really stressed my male. so much though that he came after me mouth open on moving day. about 3 days later i came home from work and noticed her jaw was ripped open by the stressed out male. apparently he bit her pretty hard. it looked like it would only need stitches at first glance. but upon further cleaning and digging we found that her jaw bone is completely snapped and she is cut all the way through. it needs to be pinned back into place and then stitched. hopefully all goes well with her. she has been housed with this male for 4 years now without the slightest of incidents. this just serves as a reminder that it only takes one little fight between them to severely injure one.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 30, 2008)

tegulevi said:


> My female blue "cammie" goes in for surgery today at noon. im hoping he will take some pics for me so i can share with people. shes in pretty bad shape right now, i recently moved and it really stressed my male. so much though that he came after me mouth open on moving day. about 3 days later i came home from work and noticed her jaw was ripped open by the stressed out male. apparently he bit her pretty hard. it looked like it would only need stitches at first glance. but upon further cleaning and digging we found that her jaw bone is completely snapped and she is cut all the way through. it needs to be pinned back into place and then stitched. hopefully all goes well with her. she has been housed with this male for 4 years now without the slightest of incidents. this just serves as a reminder that it only takes one little fight between them to severely injure one.



Levi, I hate to hear this, I hope they can fix her up, keep us posted.

Also, is this the female you bred this year? She might have gone after the male because she is in guard mode, which would explain why she was attacked; the male might have been fighting back. He is three or four times her size, because that is one huge male for a blue.

I do not keep my females and males together after breeding, due to the females getting mean after laying the eggs and being in guard mode. All of my breeding females are housed separate.


----------



## tegulevi (Jun 30, 2008)

i think he tried to breed her again, and she attacked him. she has shown no tendency to guard the nest. she didnt even fight me when i retrieved the eggs. but it seems like she went to bite and he caught her bottom jaw.


----------



## Mike (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that levi, i hope she pulls through ok.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 30, 2008)

I wish your tegu the best.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 30, 2008)

It's heartbreaking to have something happen to one of your babies....I know how it feels. All you can do is hope for the best.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm rootin for her, let us know how she makes out.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 1, 2008)

she went in for surgery yesterday right? how did it go?


----------



## tegulevi (Jul 2, 2008)

it got rescheduled for today, the vet had a funeral out of town to attend


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 2, 2008)

tegulevi said:


> it got rescheduled for today, the vet had a funeral out of town to attend



Our thoughts are with you bro, keep us posted.


----------



## Nero (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish her the best of luck!! she'll make it through


----------



## tegulevi (Jul 3, 2008)

she made it through. her jaw looks much better already, hopefully i can get a pic of it soon. its still a long road of healing and trying to get her to feed on her own. but its a step in the right direction. i cant thank my vet enough. he did a great job


----------



## angelrose (Jul 3, 2008)

that's great news ! I'm very happy to hear she is as good as new !!


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 3, 2008)

yay!!! so do you have to hand feed her for now?


----------



## Magik (Jul 3, 2008)

Well done mate hopefully she gets back on track for ya!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 3, 2008)

That's great news!! Hopefully she recovers quickly.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 3, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> That's great news!! Hopefully she recovers quickly.



I agree Dave, I too hope she gets as good as new Levi.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jul 3, 2008)

I really wanted to post this earlier but have been working so much overtime that I just didn't get to it. 

I'm sure your little one will be fine. I had a similar incident a few years back but with my Rhino iguanas. Loofah got bit and it looked like his bottom jaw had been split with a cleaver! The vet wired and sewed him back up and within 4 months he was healed and within a year you couldn't tell anything had ever happened. Here are some photos. If you look closely you can see the twisted ends of the wire coming out near the suture line. 

Same day






Ten days post attack





He recovered very quickly and I don't think he missed more than 2 meals. We administered pain meds and anti-inflammatories which helped, I'm sure. Good luck with your baby!!


----------



## angelrose (Jul 3, 2008)

that's amazing. he healed up nice.


----------



## Nero (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad she made it through its nice to know that there are really good vets out there they are like a needle in a haystack nowadays.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 3, 2008)

We've got a very good one an hour from us.


----------



## DZLife (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm really glad to hear that everything has worked out so far. Again, I wish you and your babies the best of luck in the future.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 8, 2008)

glad to hear it also


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

How is she doing????


----------



## tegulevi (Aug 21, 2008)

we had to remove some of the bone, she just wouldnt let it heal. so we removed about a half inch of jaw line and stitched it and she is doing great now. eating fine and everything.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## tegu1982 (Aug 21, 2008)

she'll be good as new in no time. :-D glad to hear she made it out ok.


----------

